# The Bolts now the Colts



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Got through the Bolts now the Colts. The Chargers took that loss pretty hard, and they should, I think that was the Superbowl last week in San Diago. Last Chance to Jump on the Patriots band wagon next stop, 4 Superbowl wins!!!!


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

We shall see, I dont see the pats giving up that many points and I sure don't belive the Colts grew a Defence in the last month!! But yes the Colts are very good but Bill Belicheck gets inside your head!! 8)


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

I have the pats to win this one, How can u pick against a team with an unflappable QB, and Tough as hell D, when it' needs to be and of cousre the coach, I have te pats to win by a FG in the AFC champioship, and then by more in the SB


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

I'll throw it out there again, I hope it turns out this way:

Indianapolis 21, New England 17

Chicago 17, New Orleans 14

If Indy doesn't get it done I will have to go with the NFC 
just so I can root against my son who loves the Patriots, 
he had just given up on them last week when they were almost done the chargers were threatening he changed it to animal planet and I had him turn it back to the game and NE had the ball and were driving the other way to a field goal. He was very happy and I told him to leave it so we could watch the rest of the game.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Colts 27 - 17

Saints 20-13


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

springer, the bears winning????? cmon, they shouldn't even be in this game

colts win
N.O. win

N.O. win superbowl


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Let me be the first to say that Tom Brady is now 8 and 1 in playoff games decided by less than 7 pts!

Good game and I am glad to see the pats lose!!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Great game....I'm glad I didn't care who won.That's the kind of game that makes football great to watch.About time the Colts got it done.Congrats to Peyton Manning,Tony Dungy and the rest of the Colts. :beer:


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

From this Jets fan to the Colts fans, AFC all the way!! Two great games on Sunday!!


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Tator Wrote:



> springer, the bears winning????? cmon, they shouldn't even be in this game
> 
> colts win
> N.O. win
> ...


I was a little off on the scores but got the teams right.

I think the Colts are going to win the Super Bowl now.

I hope it is a close game, though I wouldn't mind keeping it in the NFC.

I think it will be another high scoring game in the 30's, so 35 to 30 Colts.

Does anyone know what the line is today?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Heard this morning the early line has Colts favored by 7


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Springer,

You haven't gotten a game wrong yet in the playoffs have you???


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

boy did the bears D look good. I don't think they'll look that good against indy, but hey, I was wrong last week too.

Indy 31 Windy City 21

peyton is due

grossman is ****ty

bears D good

Indy D not as good

should be a good game though, enjoyed both games this weekend


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

870,
I have just been going with the team that I want to win and some that are the opposite of my sons so that we can make the games a little more interesting while watching them. 
To bad I didn't have any money on any of these games.

I like Payton so hopefully he can take it all this year.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

That loss hurt real real bad we were 4 yards from the Superbowl! All New England in shock, losing really stinks. Don't worry fella's just like Jason in the Horror flicks we will be BACK!!!!!!!!!!! See ya Next Year!

GO COLTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Colts 34 Bears 17 FINAL!!!!!!!!!!!!

PS. That was one hell of a game one I will not forget!! :beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Bore.224 said:


> That loss hurt real real bad we were 4 yards from the Superbowl! All New England in shock, losing really stinks. Don't worry fella's just like Jason in the Horror flicks we will be BACK!!!!!!!!!!! See ya Next Year!
> 
> GO COLTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Colts 34 Bears 17 FINAL!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> PS. That was one hell of a game one I will not forget!! :beer:


Losing stinks.......Welcome to the real world. :beer:


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

I am not sure if he should have the MVP but I knew he would when they won the game. Now we can hear about something else other than Payton can't win the big games. Now I'm sure it will be can he win another one?

It wasn't actually too bad of a game I thought, but I would have liked to see a few less turnovers.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

I thought Rhodes should have been the MVP. :-?


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

at least we got to see grossman get back to his style of play :lol:


----------

